
Ask HN: Instagram account hacked - PatrickGW
My Instagram account has been hacked.<p>Received and email reset which turned out to be bogus. Foolishly used it without checking and I think that is how they got in.<p>They have changed the email and password. I have emailed Instagram, Facebook and the Instagram page on Facebook.<p>No response from any! Hoping someone has some advice or can help?<p>Cheers,<p>Patrick
======
bewarmaronsi
Hey Patrick, same thing happened to me 2013 and I've been trying to get my
account back since then. So far... not a single reply from Instagram support.
Pisses me off everytime this crosses my mind.

~~~
PatrickGW
Wow! That's schocking! Hmm something has to be done to improve this. Know
anyone else who has suffered this?

